# Homesteading Singles Thread....December



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I will post later.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I canned deer today. I got 23 pints.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Nice!!!


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

If I had known I was going to be one jar shy of 2 cases I would have sacrificed some tenderloin.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Looks good Tambo!

The only thing I got done today was taking my youngest dd to her basketball games. And I did cut some fabric to start another quilt.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

sure looks good. i'm bringing back a chunk tomorrow from the country. my son got a buck. if i get back time enough i'll have stew and dumplings tomorrow night ~Georgia.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

NF do you have a recipe for homemade dumplings?


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

not a recipe as such Tambo. most of that stuff is in my head. i just put some flour in a bowl. depending on how many you are cooking for. add some baking powder. a knob of butter, little salt. parsley if you like. some water to mix a soft dough. drop it in the simmering stew after the veggies and meat are cooked and cover and dont peek for about 10 minutes. what i'll do is when i come back tomorrow i'll hunt up mom's recipe book and get the proper amounts for you. ~Georgia.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Thanks I may be able to do it by this. I love dumplimgs but I have only tried homemade ones once and they were awful.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm sure Georgia's will beat mine out, but here's a recipe I use for dumplings when in a hurry:

2 cups Bisquick
2 TB chopped parsley
1/2 cup milk

Combine Bisquick with parsley, pour milk over and stir with fork until well moistened. Drop by rounded teaspoonful around edge of pan. Simmer for 10 minutes uncovered, then 10 minutes covered.

They're fail safe!


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i have never used bisquick . i bought my first box yesterday to add to my preps so i think i will try this. ~Georgia.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Georgia... I don't use it much. I think I've had the same box in the fridge for three years... 

But it's nice for dumplings.  Hope you like them!


----------



## Marshloft (Mar 24, 2008)

newfieannie said:


> not a recipe as such Tambo. most of that stuff is in my head. i just put some flour in a bowl. depending on how many you are cooking for. add some baking powder. a knob of butter, little salt. parsley if you like. some water to mix a soft dough. drop it in the simmering stew after the veggies and meat are cooked and cover and dont peek for about 10 minutes. what i'll do is when i come back tomorrow i'll hunt up mom's recipe book and get the proper amounts for you. ~Georgia.


 Thats pretty much how I make mine,,, except I roll mine out to make noodles.
I have yet to meet a dumpling that was done all the way thru.
Whats the secret?
GH


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Don't make 'em so big.


----------



## cindybode (Oct 5, 2002)

I moved my oldest son halfway 'cross the country over the weekend.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2012)

Any sort of premixed bread, such as "bisquick" or even premixed cornbread is going to be dramatically different than homemade. So much that you won't really recognize it. Don't look at it like a "biscuit", because unless you make the worst biscuits on earth, you will be disappointed by the "bisquick"


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

All right, all right, zong, here's a homemade dumpling recipe I regularly use... back when I ate more dumplings:

2 cups flour
1 TB baking powder
1 tsp sugar
1/2 tsp salt
1/4 cup minced onion (fresh, not dried)
1/2 tsp celery seeds
1 TB chopped fresh sage (or 1 tsp dried, if you must)
4 TB chopped fresh parsley (I draw the line -- no dried!)
1 cup full fat milk

Mix all ingredients thoroughly to make a thick batter. If necessary add a little more milk to the batter. Scoop by large teaspoonfuls and drop into the simmering liquid. Cover and cook for about 15-20 minutes (I err on the side of 20 minutes).

Perfect, and not "Bisquicky."


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

Tambo, looks fantastic! good job!

Thank you Raeven, I was looking for a good recipe. I see mostly bisquick recipes, but we can't buy it here!

I am making sinterklaas presents for THE children's celebration in the Netherlands december 5th. It is all home made presents Sinterklaas this year. So finished with feld bow hairpins, working on fabric covered drawing books and a note reminder thingy. 

I also am dehydrating some carrots and red bell peppers, I should be doing some more canning but will after the Sinterklaas celebration...


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

I am deeply ashamed for having ever uttered the word, "Bisquick," on a homesteading forum.

I will accept the compulsory drawing-and-quartering with no resistance. I have it coming.

:lookout:


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2012)

After 2 days of eating "Leftover casserole" I'm on to a dish of barbecued venison, fried onions, sweet peppers, and jalapenos, curry, and brown rice. Topped with homemade salsa, of course. I have no idea what to call it, but it's mightily tangy, I'll grant you that.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

...

I make dumplings the way my great-great grandmother made them out on the prairie when ingredients were sparse ... Best dadgum dumplings in the world , and oh so easy.

Three ingredients, that's it.

Flour, salt, and water.

...


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

Making caribou jerky, original and sweet teriyaki. First time..... hope it goes well.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i would think without the baking powder the dumpling would be too soggy at least that is what happened to me the one time i neglected to add it. i gave it to my pigs. on the other hand my grandfather liked soggy dumplings. dad would more likely have thrown them at the wall.he was very particular about his food.

it was colder at my shack in the country today than it was outdoors.glad i put on my long johns. lots of snow out there but none here. i put some antifreeze in the toilet,sinks etc and got out of there. unloaded the grub for my son and headed back. brought back a large bag of vension. having stew and dumplings tomorrow.temp. gone up to +8 now. supposed to rain tonight and +10. that will be good because i have to hit the road in the morning to take seniors to appointments ~Georgia.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Beef and dumplings is what's for supper.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

looks good so how did they taste? bisquick ones?

any of you girls know what this big ole blob is? i had a failure tonight. yes indeedy i do have them but not with this goody. i could kick myself! i can only think it's because i had no sleep at all last night and still drove to the country and back. that's probably just a feeble excuse. ~Georgia


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

No not bisquick. Just flour salt and water.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

newfieannie said:


> looks good so how did they taste? bisquick ones?
> 
> any of you girls know what this big ole blob is? i had a failure tonight. yes indeedy i do have them but not with this goody. i could kick myself! i can only think it's because i had no sleep at all last night and still drove to the country and back. that's probably just a feeble excuse. ~Georgia


I have no idea. Is it a treat for the pigs now?


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

no it isn't. i'm going to eat it with a spoon and enjoy it. not all at once though. it is supposed to be maple pecan fudge .hard squares. this is the way it came out .i just scouped it out of the pot with a spoon. it is really good tasting though but will never harden. more like taffy. ~Georgia.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Never heard of it but now that I know what it is, it looks good!


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

tambo - do you brown the venison before canning? I can chicken raw, but I don't like the texture of raw canned beef. I've never canned venison.

Jackie


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Jaclynne said:


> tambo - do you brown the venison before canning? I can chicken raw, but I don't like the texture of raw canned beef. I've never canned venison.
> 
> Jackie


No I just raw pack it. You could brown it first I guess.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Raeven said:


> I am deeply ashamed for having ever uttered the word, "Bisquick," on a homesteading forum.
> 
> I will accept the compulsory drawing-and-quartering with no resistance. I have it coming.
> 
> :lookout:


It's OK sweetie. You absolved yourself by including a recipe that contains "full fat milk."


----------



## Spotted Owl (Jul 5, 2010)

We made some pumpkin and apple pies this morning. If ya follow Gramms cards to the letter they turn out very well. While they were baking we got the sourdough ready and doing it's thing so we can bake tomorrow evening. Got all the chores done. 

Then we went into town to the tattoo shop. The boy is 18 now and is foaming at the mouth. So I took him to the guy I have used, so I know it will be very quality, very, very clean and safe. I also got to talk to him about a couple more I am wanting to get done. One more on each of the kids arms. The boy got the talk again from the artist. Are you sure, and all that stuff. You do realize it's kind of permanent, once you have it, it's there. Are you sure? It was kind of fun going in there. Haven't been for a few years and it was like we never left and picked right back up. They even have photos of him on there wall while he was watching me get worked on. All of mine are still in the portfolio binder too, the boy thought that was kinda neat. The lady in the shop remember eating popcorn and watching movies with him, he did too. So they reminisced about that for a while.

Got home and our lovely Bernard taste tested one of the pies. She was belly up against the wall and not feeling good at all. Now supper will be ready in about an hour. So we are just watching what they can find on youtube and wondering who will wander in for dinner with us.



Owl


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Gotta' couple of projects going right now. I've been clearing new fence lines, and I'm finally ready to set some corner and pull posts. I kept changing my mind about where to connect in with the existing pasture, so I cleared multiple paths and "studied it" for a week or two. This afternoon I hooked up the auger on the tractor, so tomorrow, I'll be drilling holes and setting posts, God willing. 

On another front, I'm working on a garden shed project. I originally intended to build it from scratch, but a friend asked me to buy one of those moveable sheds from someone who was moving and needed to sale it. The shed is set up and leveled, and I've installed some utility pole type anchors in concrete to tie it down. Lots left to do like adding some lattice under skirting, building steps, installing a window, adding two shed wings, putting a metal roof over the who structure, and painting it. Hopefully I'll get it all done in the next few weeks...but that assumes I can find a deal on the metal roofing.

On rainy days, I hope to add some shelving in the root cellar, but that assumes that it will rain, something that hasn't happened in quite a while around here.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

There was a large raccoon on the railing of my deck this morning, well before dawn. 

Buddy the Cairn Terrier had NO! idea it was there until he went to walk right past it! Then, of course, he wanted to attack it but his legs were too short! I used my walking stick to prevent the **** coming down off of the railing to attack the dog: they were about the same size and that would NOT have ended well! 

Anyways, what the **** really wanted was to run away but for obvious reasons it was not going to turn its back on the dog and leave. So, I brought the dog in and I just hoped that between the dog barking and the **** hissing that we had not woken up all of the neighbors!

I don't think that this dog has a very good sense of smell. My last dog was a Brittany, which is a bird dog. My old dog would have known as soon as I opened the door that there was a raccoon on the rail!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

not much coming from garden right now.did harvest my mature okra and hulled them out.got 2 pie pans half full from a 5 gallon bucket of pods though.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

cut some rafters from trees i actually grew.white pine,pitch/black pine and virginia pine.ready to peel and shape.


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

I cut stairs..... did a great job.... except for one runner. It is a redo. $26 bucks and the wood just warped after cutting. Bad enough that it will be subjected to -50 and +90.... if it warped before installation it won't fit.


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

elkhound said:


> cut some rafters from trees i actually grew.white pine,pitch/black pine and virginia pine.ready to peel and shape.


I gotta do that. Going to make another log bed. Very relaxing to go out to the shop after dinner and peel logs.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

i did fix this side dish from the last of garden goods...grated turnips,fresh green onions,last of the banana peppers and a purple onion with sea salt,celery leaves and a dash of sugar and vinegar.i have a real nice patch of green onions that might see me threw winter.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

lonelytree said:


> I gotta do that. Going to make another log bed. Very relaxing to go out to the shop after dinner and peel logs.


i am also building a table from round wood with a teflon top.


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

elkhound said:


> i am also building a table from round wood with a teflon top.


My last project.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

just a bit more food stuff...cornbread with crushed red pepper flakes and jalapeno powder.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

lonelytree that is outstanding.....my work is nothing compared to yours.but i will keep practicing.


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

elkhound said:


> lonelytree that is outstanding.....my work is nothing compared to yours.but i will keep practicing.


Thanks man. It tried to keep me sane for a while. Post pics of your work when you get time.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

it certainly is outstanding! what i would give to have a cottage /cabin? like that. i'm wondering about those rails. must be steps going down there but i dont see any.some work went into that. ~Georgia


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I have been adding beet greens to my salads, but bad weather is coming and so I am starting to pick the beets themselves.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

my first batch ever of peanut butter cookies. i dont like pb in cookies so never bother with them. talked to this lady who lost her husband and he use to make them for her every christmas so i decided to try. didn't have a clue what i was doing .i tried one and i do think she will like them even though i still dont. ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

must have gone wrong there somewhere but anyway here they are . i hope. ~Georgia.


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

newfieannie said:


> it certainly is outstanding! what i would give to have a cottage /cabin? like that. i'm wondering about those rails. must be steps going down there but i dont see any.some work went into that. ~Georgia


And I sold it. Now he has to pay me to finish the job or do it himself. All the wood is peeled and sanded, just needs ran through my Logmaster and fitted.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Georgia, as always, they look perfect.  My husband loved peanut butter cookies, they were his favorite. They always gave me the worst heartburn!


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

oh so that must be what is wrong with me right now. i only had the one though. whatever it is i've never had it before and that is the only thing i have had that is different from what i am use to. i think my husband use to take soda in water and i have plenty soda. guess i'll go take some. ~Georgia.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

My dad does that, too, with the baking soda. It seems to help him. I hope it helps you, too!


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Peanut butter cookies are my favorite! Georgia they look great! It's very nice of you to make them for her.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

newfieannie said:


> must have gone wrong there somewhere but anyway here they are . i hope. ~Georgia.



Girl you sure are a good friend!


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

My Blog ... with pictures 

Ma's Old-Fashioned Prairie Dumplings

:donut:


----------



## CountryWannabe (May 31, 2004)

Link didn't work, Glazed...

Mary


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i'd like to see dumplings that dont use b powder but that link wont work for me. anyone else having that problem. ~Georgia


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

Well shoot


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i found my duck today! i have been looking for ages. they usually are only in at christmastime and not many. normally i dont have to buy them because my son always shoots one but he didn't get one this year. i can't wait to have this one stuffed with lots of bread dressing and covered with orange glaze. when i look at the price i think of the yardfull i use to have. i'll enjoy it nonetheless. ~Georgia


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

CountryWannabe said:


> Link didn't work, Glazed...
> 
> Mary


The Mama Crow: Ma's Old Prairie Dumplings

I got your back.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Put a whole lot more cardboard on the no till garden and was going to layer over, but got sidetracked because I saw swarms of little termites flying from the woods and some were flying and landing on the siding of my house. Gasp! Southerner problems! I ended up taking 1/4 gallon of bleach and wiping down the siding from as far up as I could reach with a bleach soaked sock on the end of a rake to the bottom of the siding because the siding looked dirty/algae mostly on the north side and hopefully the bleachy stink will turn off the winged termites looking for new homes. I wouldn't have noticed had it not been for a paint brush I forgot soaking in water in a paint can had winged termites floating in it on the south side. Out of sight out of mind. I had decided to paint one of my sheds the same color as the house as there were a few warm dry days leading up to Thanksgiving and can not believe the ground is still not frozen.


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

I don't have termite issues but I have found that the product called 30 seconds is the most wonderful product for algae/moss etc issues on siding. Smells like bleach and you don't have to scrub. I just use one of those hand pump sprayers and spray it on the siding. It will start disolving the ick right before your eyes. Your comment about spraying your siding for the termites and your siding having algae on it brought this endorsement along. LOL.

I really like this product for that issue though. I like when a product works well...


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

Made an awesome salmon spread...... gotta chill it a bit.

Made cowboy caviar for the first time....... it has to chill before putting the cream cheese on top.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

What's cowboy caviar? Squeeze the eggs out of a chicken?


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

lonelytree said:


> Made an awesome salmon spread...... gotta chill it a bit.
> 
> Made cowboy caviar for the first time....... it has to chill before putting the cream cheese on top.


Recetas por favor. Recettes s'il vous plaÃ®t. Recept vÃ¤nligen. Recipes, please.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

be good if you could post pics of that salmon spread and the recipe. ~Georgia


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

doodlemom said:


> What's cowboy caviar? Squeeze the eggs out of a chicken?


http://www.food.com/recipe/cowboy-caviar-284734


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

katydidagain said:


> Recetas por favor. Recettes s'il vous plaÃ®t. Recept vÃ¤nligen. Recipes, please.


8 oz smoked salmon. 
1/4 cup onion
4 tablespoons Miracle Whip
2 OZ Cream Cheese
Lightly salt and pepper
20 drips of Worcestershire sauce

I use a chopper..... pulse it..... push down the sides.... repeat until it has the texture that you desire.

Serve on bread, crackers.

Optional:
Jalapino juice
Red pepper flakes
Lemon juice
Garlic

I use smoked RED SALMON. Most Alaskans don't eat the pink salmon.


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

newfieannie said:


> be good if you could post pics of that salmon spread and the recipe. ~Georgia


It looks like pink slime, tastes like heaven.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

thanks LT.it's more or less same as mine only i use tabasco in place of w and i use red and green pepper chopped and some cheddar cheese also onion juice. i mostly add all the extras for company. i dont eat pink salmon either. ~Georgia.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

lonelytree said:


> 8 oz smoked salmon.
> 1/4 cup onion
> 4 tablespoons Miracle Whip
> 2 OZ Cream Cheese
> ...


Thanks, it sounds great. Sadly I suspect smoked salmon here would mean dumping a can of that mush on the grill and burning it. It's possible to purchase some of those fine Alaskan crab legs here which I'm quite sure lose something in shipping; they look at me like I have 2 heads when I mention blues. I'd kill for a brown paper lined table with a 1/2 bushel of Old Bay crusted pups dumped in the center.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Good thing too, I needed a fix...had a good visit with my boys and girls.

My best pretty boy...eventually starting a breeding program, utilizing this roo...and I haven't decided on which pullets yet...possibly all of them...

Black Sumatra Roo









Showing off



















Little more tail










When all my babes were little, I socialized them very well nearly every day. Not sure if it's made a difference but they are pretty calm so far for game cocks. Here he is falling asleep...something I commonly did with them all as they grew.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

Sumatras are beautiful birds!


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

Frenchy!!!!! WATCH OUT FOR THE HANKEY!!!!!!!


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

The larger Black Jersey Giant Pullet....started laying too...small eggs but they'll do. She's about three fingers right now...medium egg or so.




























Cuddle










She's about three or four weeks younger than all the sumatras but is about the same weight and almost larger than my biggest sumatra roo.


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

katydidagain said:


> Thanks, it sounds great. Sadly I suspect smoked salmon here would mean dumping a can of that mush on the grill and burning it. It's possible to purchase some of those fine Alaskan crab legs here which I'm quite sure lose something in shipping; they look at me like I have 2 heads when I mention blues. I'd kill for a brown paper lined table with a 1/2 bushel of Old Bay crusted pups dumped in the center.


Find the salmon in your market. Look for Copper River Red or at least red salmon. It should be right next to the pink salmon. 

Add a couple drops of liquid smoke.  

Make salmon patties too!


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

lonelytree said:


> Find the salmon in your market. Look for Copper River Red or at least red salmon. It should be right next to the pink salmon.
> 
> Add a couple drops of liquid smoke.
> 
> Make salmon patties too!


Liquid smoke? Oh, dear, them's fighting words. Honesty they don't have real salmon here unless you want to pay $30/lb at some swanky shop which I don't. Not to doctor up with swill then make into spread.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

so cold and blustery here today i decided to bake some poor cakes. these are so good. real crispy and right out of the oven. i could eat all of these but i did show some restraint and only ate 2. mother use to tell me stories about the women taking these down to the shore when the men would come in from the ice flows etc. not sure if anyone else here makes them . probably Glazed knows about them. it seems her GM did some "rough cooking". only uses fat back,potatoes,baking powder and flour. ~Georgia


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Are they the same thing as a potato cake?


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

oh that's certainly possible. perhaps you do make them and call it potato cake. ~Georgia.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

DD loves the black sumatra rooster and she said she wanted a Jersey giant hen before you posted the pic. She was thrilled to see a Jersey giant hen on this forum and I'm thrilled she didn't ask me to get her one.


----------



## CountryWannabe (May 31, 2004)

lonelytree said:


> The Mama Crow: Ma's Old Prairie Dumplings
> 
> I got your back.


Ooooh. Now those look GOOD!

Mary


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

Hey Zong.... I went shopping! This weekend is amature hour winemaking 101.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

lonelytree said:


> 8 oz smoked salmon.
> 1/4 cup onion
> 4 tablespoons Miracle Whip
> 2 OZ Cream Cheese
> ...


i bet that wasabi mayo from trader joes would be awesome in that!


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i looked up several recipes for potato cakes Tambo and they would be different from the ones i make. ~Georgia.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Yours look different than potato cakes. My mom would add an egg and flour to leftover mashed potatoes. Then she would put spoonfuls in a frying pan and fry them.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

mine are actually pork cakes but all we ever called them was poor.it was probably shortened many years ago. i dont know if you use salt pork(fat back.) i cut off a big chunk.then cut it up fine. fry it out. not too high heat. in the meantime i peel the pot. cut them up and boil them. when the pork is fried and the pot. boiled. i drain the pot. mash them and add the pork. i add the whole works .scrunchions and all but some people dont. stir and let cool long enough so you wont scald the baking powder. add that. i put a T in this lot. then some flour. i added about a cup. too much flour makes them doughy. you can always tell by the way they feel. roll in balls about the size of golf or a little bigger. put in sheet pan about 2in. apart. flatten with your hand. bake at 430 until nice and brown and crispy. enjoy! ~Georgia.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

They sure do look good. Wish I could try one! I may have to try them.

I bought some salt meat about a month or so ago and I couldn't eat it. We use to have it a lot when I was a kid. Sure wasn't what I remembered.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

salt meat is awful in the grocery stores . not at all the way it was for some reason. i get mine at the newfoundland store. these are not made with salt meat by the way. it's salt pork. what you call fat back. ~Georgia.


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

I was thinking that to prepare salt meat...salt pork anyway, that one must wash it really good, then soak it overnight. I gave my father a salted ham once and he put it in the oven, but couldn't eat it when done. He said it had been so long since he'd had one that he'd forgotten to soak it overnight.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

never heard of soaking salt pork. use it the way it comes from the market. we use to salt our own and even then we would just pull it from the pickle barrel. wipe it off a bit and use it. i fried my haddock in it tonight. was that ever good.no comparison to oil or butter. i dont know of a salted ham. only a smoked ham . ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

forgot the salt meat. yes, the salt meat or (corned beef) is soaked overnight. then the water poured off. then put in the pot with clear water and boiled untii soft for stew or jiggs dinner etc. etc. i have a little salt meat in with my pea soup also for flavor. ~Georgia


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Well I'm bummed. I came home from work tonight to feathers all in the driveway. Something got my big Americana Rooster. He kept getting out of the pen.
RIP Big Boy


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Sorry to hear that Tambo. He was a handsome bird.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

I "liked" the pic of the chickens. Not what happened to your Americauna.
This is DDs Americauna Higglesworth a few months ago. DD tells me a weasel thing is killling all her friend's silkies at school. Something is always trying to kill our chickens. Big things, small things, night things, day things, climbing things, digging things all know chicken tastes good!


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I was going to hatch out all the green eggs that accumulated while I was gone for christmas. :grit:


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

tambo said:


> I was going to hatch out all the green eggs that accumulated while I was gone for christmas. :grit:


My EEer roo managed to father a few before something got him; none of his offspring laid a pastel colored egg so I think he was a dud. Plus he as really mean so I wasn't that sad when he got gotten. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Thanks. Mine was a good boy. I didn't have him as tame as Whynot's but he didn't try to attack me. They that brought me that deer said he tried to get him. lol I told him it was good to know I had a guard rooster when I wasn't there. I guess it meet it's match today.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

sad about your rooster. i had a lovely one too and i think a fox got it. nursed him in the house by the wood stove for a week.he was awful gentle.same as Whynots.

moved some rocks today.started to rain so i came in and did some baking. my apple pie sure looks pitiful. worst apples i ever bought. tasted good though. most of you girls will recognise the choc. sandwiches. you probably call them whoopie pies. i have always called them Devil Dogs ever since mom showed me how to make them when i was 8 or so. i dont put white filling in mine. this is made with icing sugar,coffee,cocoa, butter and lots of rum. a start on my cookies for christmas gifts.~Georgia


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

tambo said:


> Thanks. Mine was a good boy. I didn't have him as tame as Whynot's ...


I have no doubt that at some point the sumatras...the roo's at least will get fiesty. They are a game bird and these are seasonal layers/breeders...I have no doubt at all that once they mature at some point that they will be fiesty or more fiesty. 

I think I read they do generally have a decent disposition however they are quite territorial..a lot of places you will read that they don't do well enclosed in coops. My theory is, they don't do well cramped or with many other roos. So we'll see. It's my first time.

The giants came to me older than the sumatras. The sumatras frenchy hatched out for me so they have been handled quite a bit since out of the shell. The giants came to me at about 3 weeks old and very skittish. They still are...but not quite as bad. However their breed tends to be fairly docile anyway. 

I've noticed that the giants freak until they are caught and for about a minute or two after...then they realize (I think) that they aren't going to get hurt and calm down. I am liking the giants more than I thought I would...I had wanted black javas...but the giants sort of landed on my lap...not going to look a gift horse in the mouth.

I guess with all of this I am saying...I'm not convinced that mere handling will "tame" a chicken who is wired to not be. We'll see what happens. Especially when the three spurs come on.


----------



## cowbelle (Mar 5, 2009)

I had a fox getting my hens a couple of years ago - got a Pyrenees LGD and haven 't had any loss since then. Sage patrols the property all night and day and sees coyotes or foxes clear across the 20 acre hay field. She's incredible and so loving. I have seen recently that she doesn't mind the deer coming into the yard, which surprises me, but there are the berries to prove it. I have seen that my Americaunas have stopped laying for the winter much more than the other mixed, older hens that lay brown eggs. I'm still selling a couple of dozen a week, but very few green ones.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

rafters set....i grunted these up on my shoulder.....lol....what a glutton for punishment.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

First off......{{{hugs}}} you're back!!!! 

Second, refresh my memory. Whatya building?


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

turkey breast and some beef ribs.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Tommyice said:


> First off......{{{hugs}}} you're back!!!!
> 
> Second, refresh my memory. Whatya building?



just a place for the rattlers to get in out of the rain.....lol...just a open shed


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Tommyice said:


> First off......{{{hugs}}} you're back!!!!
> 
> Second, refresh my memory. Whatya building?



its actually going to have a tiny outdoor kitchen off the side.

i think i might add a stone oven too.....along with a rocket stove.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

Nice smoker. It is a smoker, yes?


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

dont know how its going to work out but going to try and make my own boards this week.i am already covered in pine sap ...lol..might as well roll in it this week too.

2 words for ya...sap+ hair= ewwwwwww......lol

peanutbutter gets off but i am tired of craving PBJ;s all day long.....lol


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

elkhound said:


> its actually going to have a tiny outdoor kitchen off the side.
> 
> i think i might add a stone oven too.....along with a rocket stove.



Sweeet!:thumb: Probably could smoke those rattlers too. Might need some really big papers for that though.:drum:


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

katydidagain said:


> Nice smoker. It is a smoker, yes?


its a smoker or a cooker.its the square model brinkman.i think i like the old round one best.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

Okay, you answered. I had a Brinkman bullet; I loved that.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

newfieannie said:


> so cold and blustery here today i decided to bake some poor cakes. these are so good. real crispy and right out of the oven. i could eat all of these but i did show some restraint and only ate 2. mother use to tell me stories about the women taking these down to the shore when the men would come in from the ice flows etc. not sure if anyone else here makes them . probably Glazed knows about them. it seems her GM did some "rough cooking". only uses fat back,potatoes,baking powder and flour. ~Georgia


that is my kinda cooking...i feel myself getting fatter just looking at it.yall can have the cakes and pies and cookies.....i would goble that down in a second.....oink..snort...lol


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Those cakes look WAAAY better than the carrots my son and I picked this morning!

The bad weather rolls in tonight. So, we picked all of the carrots and we covered the beets: it will be 14 degrees, the weatherman says!

DS chose the dinner tonight: sloppy joes and carrots!


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Well the brocolli that came through Sandy is still growing. I now have the start of little, itty, bitty crowns. WooooHoooo!


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Elk, have you ever seen a hoist that would attach to a front in loader? That would make tasks, like lifting heavy rafters, a lot easier.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Ramblin Wreck said:


> Elk, have you ever seen a hoist that would attach to a front in loader? That would make tasks, like lifting heavy rafters, a lot easier.


i actually made a boompole type thing to move some stuff once from a poplar tree once.i dont have much room to manuver in this area.these rafter weighed 100 to 150 pounds and i slid them up on one plate and just walked up the ladder with the small end.the hard part is over now...purlins and tin now....all much much lighter.....lol

if i get to using bigger stuff i will build a 3 armed roll around tripos lifty thing i buddy used in building log homes by himself.


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

Tommyice said:


> Sweeet!:thumb: Probably could smoke those rattlers too. Might need some really big papers for that though.:drum:


An OCB won't do.


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

elkhound said:


> turkey breast and some beef ribs.


Smoking meat is my next gig! Your food looks excellent!

I need to cold smoke red salmon. Gotta figure it out. I did get an awesome recipe from a friend. His was so good, I ate it right out of the jar. :sing:


----------



## Rockinghorserun (Dec 7, 2012)

glazed said:


> ...
> 
> I make dumplings the way my great-great grandmother made them out on the prairie when ingredients were sparse ... Best dadgum dumplings in the world , and oh so easy.
> 
> ...


Slippery dumplings. The best. I make mine with flour, lard or crisco, salt and water. Roll out, cut into strips and drop in boiling broth stock.
But today I learned something I am going to try. Flour Tortillas cut into strips and dropped in broth like slippery dumplings.


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

Rockinghorserun said:


> Slippery dumplings. The best. I make mine with flour, lard or crisco, salt and water. Roll out, cut into strips and drop in boiling broth stock.
> But today I learned something I am going to try. Flour Tortillas cut into strips and dropped in broth like slippery dumplings.


I had a green chile soup like that once. If you try it, I would like some recipe guidance!


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

Rockinghorserun said:


> Slippery dumplings. The best. I make mine with flour, lard or crisco, salt and water. Roll out, cut into strips and drop in boiling broth stock.
> But today I learned something I am going to try. Flour Tortillas cut into strips and dropped in broth like slippery dumplings.


i remember when glazed posted first about the dumplings the way her GM made them and i thought they would be soggy but i came across an old book over the weekend belong to my grandmother and that is exactly the way she did it. she called it stew with noodles though. i plan to try it also. ~Georgia.


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

Sure is quiet...... 

Except for when I started that snowmachine without a muffler! 10" of fresh powder!


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!! FINALLY!!

Alright folks, I am officially on an urban homestead...well right now it's a no-stead. Have a grey water system for the washer, 200ft of soaker hose and a couple of raised beds. Got the clothesline up yesterday...weeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!

Right now finishing up cooking down some rhubarb sauce and have some corn on the cob do ...de-kernel? de-cob? Whatever...I got homesteadery type things to do and it's awesome!

I also set myself up with some new knitting looms...so ... as soon as I get more of my things out of storage...watch out...I'll be a knitty-loomy fool 

Hopefully will have the shredder moved over here this weekend and I can grind up all the brush and branches and leaves that are getting brushed out. 1/2 acre of homesteadery heaven in FTW, Texas  wheeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

I bagged a buck yesterday and finally got him all in the freezer, that's no.2 so far. Just about 3-4 more to go but the weather is warming up so they will stop moving for awhlle. I've been grinding away at the wheat berries, but my bread ain't bragging material yet. Did I mention I have no history with an oven? Other than that, its been hanging out in the woods and....I've had a few chances to help out with my grandson, who is four years old and really likes to ride the tractor. Looking for a dog but so far the dog prisons have had only one German Shepard who thought my hand needed tenderizing. May have to buy another Catahoula pup. A friend gave me a pint jar of moonshine whiskey, why...I don't know, but it looks pretty good.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I built a stand for my rabbit cages. I had them hanging and that set up was not working for me. I wish I had bought 2 more 2x4's for so I could brace the legs some more.

I'm still trying to come up with something for a rack in my smoker I'm building. I do have some expanded metal cut to fit but it's rusty and I'm not sure about using it even if I can clean it up.

I got the supplies to try to make an antenna.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

i like that stand...atta girl


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

built a new grill....no more propane...nuts buying it with all the trees i own.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Yummy yum. Awesome job.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

I love it when Elk taunts us with his outdoor cooking skills. LOL


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Well nothing new so I will show some old. The wheat I planted. The garden. The chicken I don't have a clue what kind she is. The last chickens I bought on sale that wasn't marked so I'm not sure what the red one's are either.


----------



## rileyjo (Feb 14, 2005)

Winter is here so I am doing inside things. I bought a sheeps fleece from another HT member. He is a young fellow who is trying to preserve a rare old breed of sheep. I decided to support him in his efforts and I am so glad that I did.
Wow, is this fleece ever nice!
I used to have a buyer for the shear when I had sheep a few years back. Mine were a coarse mixed breed sheep. This fleece is from a proper wool breed and it is so nice and clean. There is such a difference in texture and quality. I will eventually spin this down on one of my spindles and make it into something.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Tambo, your third chick pic looks like a few of the ones I have. They're so darn sweet!


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

rileyjo said:


> Winter is here so I am doing inside things. I bought a sheeps fleece from another HT member. He is a young fellow who is trying to preserve a rare old breed of sheep. I decided to support him in his efforts and I am so glad that I did.
> Wow, is this fleece ever nice!
> I used to have a buyer for the shear when I had sheep a few years back. Mine were a coarse mixed breed sheep. This fleece is from a proper wool breed and it is so nice and clean. There is such a difference in texture and quality. I will eventually spin this down on one of my spindles and make it into something.


Riley what breed is it? That fleece looks awesome!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

makin boards the hard way

if i had brains and real tools i would be a danger to myself......lol


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

took corn tortillas and made my own taco shells....yummy


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Making rafters Elkhound? 

Luckily my older brother across the creek has a Woodmizer mill, and he cuts whatever I need. I've used it a few times myself, but I'm not that quick with it. I have to play with all the levers a few times to figure out what does what.


----------



## rileyjo (Feb 14, 2005)

The fleece is from an English Leicester Longwool lamb. Her name is Kelly.
I think he might have another one or two left if anyone is interested.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Ramblin Wreck said:


> Making rafters Elkhound?
> 
> Luckily my older brother across the creek has a Woodmizer mill, and he cuts whatever I need. I've used it a few times myself, but I'm not that quick with it. I have to play with all the levers a few times to figure out what does what.



no these are the purlin boards....i think thats the correct term.i used round rafters already. i am just playing around with saw and putting my heart into this building.....think 5 of them spread over a 10ft section will hold a snow load.....lol

i have used several mills..but dont have aceess right now.local guy went up to 350 a thousand to mill.i need 10 boards...i will just wing it with chainsaw.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

elkhound said:


> local guy went up to 350 a thousand to mill.


Wow, that is high. So a 1"x12"x10' would cost you $3.50 to cut...after you provided the tree.

As an aside, I picked up a 1"x8"x4' oak board at Home Depot for my brother yesterday. It was over $4 per running foot. Polar in the same size was $2.95 per running foot.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

yep..he went from 250 to 350 all at once.

best mill i ever ram was a timberking....with hydraulic log loader and log turner and it had two engines.one for sawing and the other small briggs ran hydraulics.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Irish soda bread


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

In Other News


I'M BACK!!!

:buds:


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Dang Elk, those boards look great for just "winging it"!


----------



## Rockinghorserun (Dec 7, 2012)

I had some turkey broth in the freezer and decided to give this a try. Cut the tortillas in strips then again in in squares. Dropped in the boiling broth and cooked 10-12 minutes open top stirring ever so often at hard simmer. Boy these are good. Ate test batch right up then decided to do more and got out a chicken breast from freezer to cook up also. This could be bad for me. 
Now I was told flour tortillas only. The corn ones don't do as good.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

haven't got a clue what a tortilla is. seems to have worked for dumplings though. ~Georgia.


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

My wine is only perking a bubble every 2 seconds....... I started it the 8th at 2:45 PM. It is also losing the rich grape color. It sure smells good though. 

Still having problems finding empty bottles for it.


----------



## LonelyNorthwind (Mar 6, 2010)

lonelytree said:


> My wine is only perking a bubble every 2 seconds....... I started it the 8th at 2:45 PM. It is also losing the rich grape color. It sure smells good though.
> 
> Still having problems finding empty bottles for it.



Every two seconds is still working pretty good...give it more time. If there's a bar near you they'll save wine bottles for you. If you have a free local swap & sell stick an ad in there for wine making & bottling supplies. I did that not thinking I'd get any results - now I have 15 cases of 22oz "arrogant bastard" beer bottles and 125 self-seal Grolsh bottles FREE. Was definitely worth a try.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

GrammasCabin said:


> Every two seconds is still working pretty good...give it more time. If there's a bar near you they'll save wine bottles for you. If you have a free local swap & sell stick an ad in there for wine making & bottling supplies. I did that not thinking I'd get any results - now I have 15 cases of 22oz "arrogant bastard" beer bottles and 125 self-seal Grolsh bottles FREE. Was definitely worth a try.


Got any idea if that Arrogant beer is any good? I bought a bottle a few months ago and haven't had the event worthy of drinking it yet. If it's good, I'll save it for New Years. :buds:

Mon


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

GrammasCabin said:


> Every two seconds is still working pretty good...give it more time. If there's a bar near you they'll save wine bottles for you. If you have a free local swap & sell stick an ad in there for wine making & bottling supplies. I did that not thinking I'd get any results - now I have 15 cases of 22oz "arrogant bastard" beer bottles and 125 self-seal Grolsh bottles FREE. Was definitely worth a try.


Good idea! Thanks! I was counting on all my lodge and hippie friends..... but they drink the expensive boxed stuff. 

Any idea how many bottles out of a 5 gallon carboy? How long after it stops bubbling before bottling?


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

lonelytree... I usually rack mine a few times and let it sit 6 months in the carboy. I know most bottle after 3 months or so, but it can age just as readily in the carboy as in bottles, so I wait.

Usually about 20 bottles out of a 5-gallon carboy.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

We finally had the new horse shelter put in. Charlie loves it...and so do the geese!


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

Raeven said:


> lonelytree... I usually rack mine a few times and let it sit 6 months in the carboy. I know most bottle after 3 months or so, but it can age just as readily in the carboy as in bottles, so I wait.
> 
> Usually about 20 bottles out of a 5-gallon carboy.


 
Still making foam. 1/2 in thick.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

lonelytree said:


> Still making foam. 1/2 in thick.


Personally, I wait until it is COMPLETELY still. So long as you can rack and keep air out of the carboy, what's the difference if it sits in the carboy or in individual bottles? Patience has always been a big part of the wine making process.  

I'm especially careful with fortified wines, if you do that. (I only do it with some fruit wines, pear for example.) Make certain after you've inhibited fermentation and added your sweetening sugar that no further fermentation is going on before bottling.

That's a mess I'd prefer to NEVER have to clean up in my pantry!


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

10 Days and still making bubbles. Shop smells great. Airlock still hitting a big bubble every 2 seconds. 

THe landlord was over last night. He asked what was in the carboy. I told him to smell it. He said "Nice"


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

A friend at work wanted me to come catch a rooster that had been flogging them since I lost mine. I told her I didn't want a flogging rooster but I went and got it any way because she didn't want it to be there while her family was there for Christmas. While I was there I spotted another one I wanted so I caught it too. They told me to get all the roosters I wanted. I saw another one I would've liked to had but I only need one. The barred rock is the flogging one. The other one is and Americana I'm thinking. He's pretty any way and huge.


----------



## CountryWannabe (May 31, 2004)

tambo said:


> The other one is and Americana I'm thinking. He's pretty any way and huge.


Handsome birds - but don't Americanas have green legs? 

Mary


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

finallt fixed my DW733 planer. Now I can focus on a couple projects. 

Stairs for a cabin

and oak gun memorials for grandpas guns.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Please show pictures of the memorials when they are finished. They sound awesome.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

CountryWannabe said:


> Handsome birds - but don't Americanas have green legs?
> 
> Mary


My hen does. He is probably a mixed.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

playing with saw.....15 minute bench....first try at such things.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

nuttin fancy the next one will be better have flared out legs.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Very nice, Elk!


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

I like it Elk, way to go. Now all ya need is a campfire....or maybe a shade tree this summer. I may have to give one of those a shot.


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

Too cold to go to the lake, guess I have to repair my sudden attack of stupidity. I pulled out today and unfortunately the truck was still plugged in. I "had" a nice arctic cord reel. Not gonna replace it "again".


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

Nice stuff Elk. I have 4 huge spruce at the lake to do something like that. I might even try to noodle some boards. If I screw up, I still have firewood!

I'm thinking a nice bench down near the water. Somewhere that I won't hit it with my snowmachine.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

http://www.arcticleash.com/Products.php
Darn that's 200.00


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

doodlemom said:


> http://www.arcticleash.com/Products.php
> Darn that's 200.00


:smack
And I spent the money on a new gun.
:smack


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

Racked wine today. 1.024 SG. Tastes pretty good. Needs to clear up a bit. Lots of dead yeast in the bottom. Down to one bubble every 10 seconds.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Rendering lard.....go pig!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

put in a few supports...details add something.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

so enjoying my sustainable grill

pork sirloin,zucs from freezer,taters from storage and fuel from my forest...wooot

zucs i just give a shot of Italian dressing and dash of Parmesan cheese after grilling.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

we have a little dusting of snow today. hope it stays for tuesday at least. i made a tiny snowman on the deck from a couple snowballs just to say i made one case we dont get anymore.

been christmas baking for my son for 2 days. i probably got enough to fill a half ton truck. no pics. as soon as it cooled i would wrap and freeze. no more room in the freezers so i put some out in my shed. some of you know he is a confirmed bachelor so this is what i do for him for christmas . that and his home knit socks and irish creme. he's coming around noon tomorrow instead of going to his office party. i'll be glad to get this food off my hands. ~Georgia.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Dang Elk. You sure make that split pea and ham soup I had for supper look lame.


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

I'll be out for a few days. Headed to the land of great friends, good booze, frozen septic and intermittent electricity.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

do enjoy the holidays with your friends LT! ~Georgia.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I got cast iron for Christmas. I got a loaf pan, round flat griddle skillet, a pizza pan and a 2qt dutch oven. I'm happy happy happy.


----------



## shebeen (Oct 21, 2011)

elkhound said:


> nuttin fancy the next one will be better have flared out legs.


Does that bench come equipped with a motorcycle helmet? :stars:


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

shebeen said:


> Does that bench come equipped with a motorcycle helmet? :stars:


want me to add training wheels for you?....lol....:buds:


----------



## shebeen (Oct 21, 2011)

lol....no offense intended elkhound, but most of my friends are of the 'wide-body' variety and I can just see myself sitting there innocently when they decide to join me. :rotfl:

Nice work!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

none taken...just helmets and training wheels go together.

that bench is over a foot wide and the bases are about a foot.but it could be tippy for sure.its why the next one is going to have legs flared out so there no chance of tipping over.this was just cull material and i needed a spot to sit fast so this was what i came up with on spur pf the moment.

keep a eye out for the next bench and i also have come up with what i believe to be a super saw horse.


----------



## shebeen (Oct 21, 2011)

A man can never have too may sawhorses!

Looking forward to it.

Just make sure they're 'nesting' or I'll give you a jab about that too.:spinsmiley:

Merry Christmas elkhound.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

I love all that you are creating Elk, good job on the benches and food, man it sure looks good. All that you create is quality.


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

Hadn't checked this thread out til today, and it's one of the best! Love seeing what everyone is doing. Your shed is looking pretty good, elkhound.

My carpentry skills are pretty wwell limited to an axe and chainsaw as well. Here are some logs I put into a doorway. The logs were from a horsebarn on an old ranch that was leased to the outfit I worked for at the time. They tore it down and asked if I'd like to have them. Sure 'nuff was my reply. I just have a soft spot for history I guess? And these native ponderosa logs ahd a lot of wormy character as well

Wasn't sure what use I'd put them too, since a lot of them were rotten in areas that I needed. measured up and gleaned enough for a doorway that really needed expanded. Tore the old sills off, and wondered what the heck I'd got myself into. Found old red hollow tiles, so got a chisel and hammer and went to expanding. Figured I'd just keep mucking along and see what happened. Still don't know if anything I







did was right, but it works for me.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

do you know that somebody stole my sawhorses. i had them packed behind the barn out of sight in the trees. i wouldn't have cared. i can always make more but they were ones my love made when he was so sick. i hate theives! ~Georgia.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Georgia, I am so sorry. Things like that are simply irreplaceable. I feel sick for you. I hate thieves, too.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

the simplest christmas meal i have ever prepared. fish chowder, boston cream pie and a glass of white wine. i used haddock,shimp,lobster and scallops. i only like the haddock but i wanted to save a bowl for a friend and he does like shellfish. i must say it was good. i ate 2 slices of the pie. could have eaten half of it but decided not to make a pig of myself. bit slippery for running it off today. ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

posted this elsewhere on my special thread but you might not see it. last of my tea parties for 2012. very simple this one. hope i live to be back with more goodies in 2013. got to keep up with Zong, Tambo,Elkie and the others Georgia


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

DS's final grades for the semester got posted. Dean's list GPA 3.82. Growing a good crop here lol.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

newfieannie said:


> posted this elsewhere on my special thread but you might not see it. last of my tea parties for 2012. very simple this one. hope i live to be back with more goodies in 2013. got to keep up with Zong, Tambo,Elkie and the others Georgia


LOVE the luncheon plate Georgia!


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Been making up a couple of late "prep"sents to have done when my oldest gets back home. I started out to make Altoids survival kits for each of us, but those tins are just too small for all the stuff I think is necessary. This stuff fits into a 5.5" X 6.5" X 4.5" plastic box. Still have more snares to make up and a couple more items to buy. They'll easily fit behind a truck seat or in a backpack.

View attachment 1780


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Well I made it back home. We had tornados down there and snow up here. I was going to come back home yesterday but with the snow here I waited a day. There is still snow here and there but none on the roads. I had a blast and ate way too much. The animals seem to have made it just fine. They still have plenty of water and food. I'm glad to be home.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Here are some pictures.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

i like that walking trail for sure.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

This is the cast iron I got. Pizza pan, flat round griddle, loaf pan and 2qt dutch oven. With a bonus of my sisters dog Axel. lol


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

might as well post my snowman and woman from 2 years ago .might not get any that doesn't turn to rain. ~Georgia.


----------



## farmgal (Nov 12, 2005)

littlejoe said:


> did was right, but it works for me.


OMG That is the cruelest bit I have ever seen. Is it just decore? Nice trim.


----------

